
Why I moved to Switzerland to work in IT (2014) - lelf
https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-to-switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90
======
PopsiclePete
Switzerland is great. But I'm surprised at the "relatively cheap life" bit -
everything there felt 2x as much as what we were paying in Germany, especially
food. Restaurants were obscene. Many locals eat at the cafeteria at the local
Migros, which was like the cafeteria at Whole Foods, just more expensive and
not as good.

Having said that, it's also very safe, very clean, very pretty, and city
infrastructure that makes the Midwest feel like Kabul.

Software engineer salaries in most of Europe are quite low compared to what
you get in the US. In the US, I make about $110k before the perks kick in, and
someone like me _might_ make 50k Euros in place like Amsterdam, if lucky, so
it's good that Switzerland is competitive.

~~~
s3nnyy
Due to the high salaries, things that are related to human labour are
expensive. As a tourist you get a biased view of the country since you
experience mostly the service industry.

------
junto
Anyone know if there is much of a demand for .Net developers in Zurich?

~~~
s3nnyy
Author of the article here. Just contact me via the mail in my HN-profile.

